
JQuery plugin for Twitter - danw
http://coda.co.za/blog/2008/10/26/jquery-plugin-for-twitter
======
defunkt
Personally I love Tweet (<http://tweet.seaofclouds.com/>).

------
nirmal
Isn't this achieved by simply using twitter badges and a custom callback
function?

    
    
      <script type="text/javascript" src="http://twitter.com/statuses/user_timeline/nirmalpatel.json?callback=twitterCallback2&amp;count=5"></script>

------
tlrobinson
Why is this a jQuery plugin? This is the sort of thing that should be library
agnostic.

